# Bad Direct sound driver error code: 8878000A



## zombola (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
Im having trouble with winamp all fo a sudden. When i try and play a song i get the following error message. I searched the forum and someone else had the same problem, i followed the instructions that someone replied with:



Night-FoX said:


> i could help you a bit
> 
> 1-openwinamp
> 2-ctrl+p to open properties
> ...



..But when I get to the stage where you change the primary sound driver to my card, i have no option, in the drop down menu at the top under devices tabe i can choose either :

01: Primary sound driver
or
02: Modem #1 line playback (emulated)

and neither let me play songs, Im sorry Im not familiar with configuring settings, can anyone help?

thanks in advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Sound tab and post back with the Name and Device ID. Does it say "_Default Device: Yes_"? Is the Hardware Sound Acceleration slider set to Full?

Click the Test DirectSound button. Any problems listed in the Notes box? Do the same for Music tab > Test DirectMusic button.


----------



## fitness (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the same error. When I click the Test directsound button this message appears in the notes box: DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x8878000a (The request failed because DirectSound resources, such as the priority level, were already in use by another caller.)

The same failure appears when I click the Test direct music(just is failure at step 6).


----------

